# Who’s your favourite guitar player



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So just out of curiosity who is your favourite guitar player? And why?

For me ever since I got into music,well forced into music it has pretty much been Carlos Santana . I think the reason I like him is because he’s not flashy player like Steve vai or ying malmsteen just to name a few . 
It’s more simple but still reaches the soul . 

And as I said earlier I hated music but I made a childhood friend named trey . Now trey was a huge music buff and literally made me sit in a room and listen to grand funk railroad, Mötley Crüe , bon jovi and def leppard. 

So back to my question who is your favourite and why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Hard to pick a single player but Adrian Belew would probably be the guy I would listen to if I had to pick one player to listen to forever. Nice big catalog with a variety of great bands and quirky as hell.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Mine is Chris Rest from RKL/Lagwagon/No Use for a Name/The Other.

I don’t know why really except he’s one of the first players I heard that just blew my mind.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Never been a big Santana fan...I think his playing lacks humility and he overplays...Someone should have told him that its ok for a song to go 15 seconds without some of his noodling as if competing with the singer. And that harsh critique is from someone who loves shredders  But I doubt i could pick any of them either, as much as I enjoy the fretboard gymnastics that they do eg Reb Beach, Zakk Wylde, John Sykes.

So, my pick would likely be Brian Setzer....his guitar playing fits in with the structure of the song and in the greater context of a big band, yet he knows when to step up...hes comfortable in every way, clean or dirty and also can be subtle. He's not "just a guitar player".


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Diablo said:


> Never been a big Santana fan...I think his playing lacks humility and he overplays...Someone should have told him that its ok for a song to go 15 seconds without some of his noodling as if competing with the singer. And that harsh critique is from someone who loves shredders  But I doubt i could pick any of them either, as much as I enjoy the fretboard gymnastics that they do eg Reb Beach, Zakk Wylde, John Sykes.
> 
> So, my pick would likely be Brian Setzer....his guitar playing fits in with the structure of the song and in the greater context of a big band, yet he knows when to step up...hes comfortable in every way, clean or dirty and also can be subtle. He's not "just a guitar player".


I actually also really like Brian


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Does this count? Don't really need a reason.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Also hard for me to choose a single player. A number of players play a part in, inspiring, influencing and making me the player I am. Among some of those David Gilmour, Brian May, Ray Flacke, Albert Lee, Brian Mason, Mark Knopfler, Brad Paisley, Redd Volkaert, Roy Nichols, Jerry Donahue, George Moody, ... I'm definitely forgetting some.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnny Winter


----------



## achar073 (Jan 1, 2021)

At the risk of being cliche, Jimi Hendrix. 

Beyond that there's a ton of others I consider a huge influence: Link Wray, SRV, Steve Cropper, BB King, Peter Green


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One?

Maybe Chet Atkins

Maybe Jeff Beck


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> Does this count? Don't really need a reason.


It's impressive and infuriating how good some people are at multiple things. Roy Clark, Bernie Williams etc.

As for me, John Frusciante. Crisp, clean, fills the space in a three piece beautifully and a riff monster.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

For me it would be Neil Young. When I started playing guitar I was listening to Page and Hendrix and I remember thinking, "I can't do that. That's like magic or something." Then I heard Neil solo electric and I thought, "Maybe I could do that?" It's more emotion than technique.






Electric Neil is like listening to somebody wrestle with electricity. Some times he wins, sometimes he loses but the struggle is fascinating.

Then on the complete other side of the coin, you've got Neil acoustic which is subtly very tricky to play exactly as he does. People hammer out Heart of Gold around the campfire, but if you actually listen to what he's playing, it's way more complicated.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Steve Howe


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm going to throw another cliché in the mix and say Page. There are countless guitar players who are "better", more technical, faster, proficient... name the adjective. 

I go with Page because he changed my musical trajectory. I kinda got away from Rock. I had stopped taking guitar lessons because it wasn't prominent in the music I was getting into at the time. When I first heard _What Is and What Should Never Be_, I nearly crapped my pants. I rushed out to buy Zep II and that was it. I started playing again, my group of friends tweaked (for the better) and I really started to _listen_ to music. Not just hear it in the background. 

I opt to put Zep on the turntable a lot less these days than I used to, but it does not change my love for the music they gave. Page will forever be my #1 guitar hero.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> For me it would be Neil Young. When I started playing guitar I was listening to Page and Hendrix and I remember thinking, "I can't do that. That's like magic or something." Then I heard Neil solo electric and I thought, "Maybe I could do that?" It's more emotion than technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Young is funny that way. I think in a very real sense he has two distinct sets of fans. There are some who like both, but I know many who are either a fan of his electric stuff or his acoustic stuff but not both.

My wife and I are in the acoustic only camp when it comes to Neil. 

I think your analogy of his electric playing is a good one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Dickey Betts.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of names come to mind, but the guys that I really like today are the guys like Dave Rawlings who don't need to be the centre of attention, but can add something tasteful to just about any mix - and if they can't they are happy to just be quiet. As a kid, I liked David Lindley a tonne - partly for the same reasons and partly because he shunned "guitar orthodoxy".


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guncho said:


> ... "Maybe I could do that?"


People said the same thing about The Ramones .. lol


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

combo of Jimi Hendrix and Pat Metheny, thats how my style has evolved anyway..

Never got to see Jimi live, but Pat metheny three times, studied both their playing styles via berklee as well. More similarities then one would expect


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Young is funny that way. I think in a very real sense he has two distinct sets of fans. There are some who like both, but I know many who are either a fan of his electric stuff or his acoustic stuff but not both.
> 
> My wife and I are in the acoustic only camp when it comes to Neil.
> 
> I think your analogy of his electric playing is a good one.


Yeah my wife hates his electric side.

I love both but they would definitely be two different Spotify playlists.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

bw66 said:


> Lots of names come to mind, but the guys that I really like today are the guys like Dave Rawlings who don't need to be the centre of attention, but can add something tasteful to just about any mix - and if they can't they are happy to just be quiet. As a kid, I liked David Lindley a tonne - partly for the same reasons and partly because he shunned "guitar orthodoxy".


I saw David with Gillian Welch at the Phoenix in Toronto years back. Hot sweaty summer night. It was amazing.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> One?
> 
> Maybe Chet Atkins
> 
> Maybe Jeff Beck


I agree with thise on the favourites pile. Zappa as a complete musician, more than just a guitar player.

Best..... Lenny Breau is the Bobby Orr of guitar. If I could play like any other, I'd love to play like Joe Pass.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

You know who never gets mentioned in these threads (and probably should, as least once or twice)?
Tom Scholz.
They pre-date me slightly, but Boston was a tone monster of a band and the guy was a technical genius. Id love to know why hes so overlooked....were they too "pop-y"?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Young is funny that way. I think in a very real sense he has two distinct sets of fans. There are some who like both, but I know many who are either a fan of his electric stuff or his acoustic stuff but not both.
> 
> My wife and I are in the acoustic only camp when it comes to Neil.
> 
> I think your analogy of his electric playing is a good one.


I like alot of his electric stuff but I'm primarily a fan of the acoustic and thats what I think of when I think of Neil Young. I'm not sure I agree that you could only be a fan of one or the other. Although its his acoustic stuff that I prefer how could you not like Southern Man or some of his other electric hits.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I like alot of his electric stuff but I'm primarily a fan of the acoustic and thats what I think of when I think of Neil Young. I'm not sure I agree that you could only be a fan of one or the other. Although its his acoustic stuff that I prefer how could you not like Southern Man or some of his other electric hits.


I like some of his electric songs. His writing was never an issue. It's his electric guitar playing that I don't enjoy.

As soon as he picks up that Les Paul....

But there's enough positives to focus on with Neil. With a D45, piano, dulcimer.....he's magic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> You know who never gets mentioned in these threads (and probably should, as least once or twice)?
> Tom Scholz.
> They pre-date me slightly, but Boston was a tone monster of a band and the guy was a technical genius. Id love to know why hes so overlooked....were they too "pop-y"?


You're absolutely right. I am a big Boston fan, mainly the first album which I think they were never able to equal. But when I think of Boston I don't think of the guitar player being a dominate force. I think of the band as a whole and maybe if their were a dominate force it would be Brad Delp. However Tom Scholz is a heck of a guitar player and does have a fantastic tone. They did get very pop oriented though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> You're absolutely right. I am a big Boston fan, mainly the first album which I think they were never able to equal. But when I think of Boston I don't think of the guitar player being a dominate force. I think of the band as a whole and maybe if their were a dominate force it would be Brad Delp. However Tom Scholz is a heck of a guitar player and does have a fantastic tone. They did get very pop oriented though.


OTOH, when I was a kid, there were 3 guys that the guitar magazines were always trying to work their names into every discussion of the "greats"....Steve Lukather, Neal Schon and Steve Morse. I never really could figure out why...all were pretty meh in the pantheon of all time great musicians IMO. But the magazines loved them.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

For favourite, that's easy: the late, great Edward Van Halen. Great songs, great rhythm, wild lead player,and totally unique.

That said, the biggest influence on my was likely Steve Vai, specifically in "Crossroads" (note: not the Britney Spears movie). The mix of blues and pyrotechnics was absolutely intoxicating to 16-year-old me, and it changed everything about me as a nascent player.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

So many amazing players to choose from, and music is such a personal thing, there really is no wrong answer.. for me at this point in my life and musical journey I'm still captivated by the playing and phrasing of Eric Johnson.. but switch him out with Joe Bonamassa or Doug Rappaport and I'm just as impressed. Again, so many amazing players. Johnny Hiland ranks way up on my list of favourite players still as well.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I tend not to have a single favourite anything, but I hugely admire Lindsey Buckingham and Billy Duffy, for similar reasons. 

They can both play up a storm, but I never felt like the overplayed - the song came first. Both have recorded some fantastic melodic guitar lines, and knew when _not_ to play, which is a talent in itself.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> OTOH, when I was a kid, there were 3 guys that the guitar magazines were always trying to work their names into every discussion of the "greats"....Steve Lukather, Neal Schon and Steve Morse. I never really could figure out why...all were pretty meh in the pantheon of all time great musicians IMO. But the magazines loved them.


Yup, you're right. None of those players appealed to me. Of course during their time I wasn't listening to that kind of music. Was heavy in to the hair metal, eddie, George Lynch, and even Yngwie although he could bore me after about 5 minutes.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I like alot of his electric stuff but I'm primarily a fan of the acoustic and thats what I think of when I think of Neil Young. I'm not sure I agree that you could only be a fan of one or the other. Although its his acoustic stuff that I prefer how could you not like Southern Man or some of his other electric hits.


He didn't say you could only be a fan of one or the other. He said many people are fans of only one or the other.


----------



## bms109 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've always thought Nuno was amazing, not only technically, but melodically as well. Damn, his riffs were pretty much solos!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Tough choice as I have quite a varied taste in music but I'd have to say my favourites would fall into the blues vein. Buddy Guy would lead the pack followed closely by Johnny Winter and Roy Buchanan.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A few have been mentioned, Setzer, Lindley and Van Halen.

SRV had a lot of influence on me and I can appreciate his help in the resurgence of blues.
Though I'm not a Pink Floyd fan boy, I find that Gilmour plays with taste and beautiful feel.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Some of my personal favourites:

Blake Mills
Marc Ribot (Tom Waits, Ceramic Dog)
Elliott Smith
Nick Drake
Julian Lage
Ry Cooder
Charlie Hunter
Jimmy Bryant
Paco Péna
Béla Fleck (banjo)
Daniel Lanois
Greg Brown (early CAKE guitar work). Has humility and kicks ass at the same time, completely sans-weedles.
Tom Verlaine & Richard Lloyd of Television
Jim Campilongo
Neil Young, on acoustic & electric
Norman Blake. Amazing acoustic flat picker, especially late in his career for me.
Jimi
Paul Simon (think his self-titled)
Robert Smith. A true original.
Andrew Bird (violin, tons of pizzicato & strumming)
David Grisman (mandolin)
Jerry Garcia (acoustic late era folk music with Grisman)
Toumani Diabaté (kora)
Molly Tuttle. I don't actually lean towards the sweetness of the music, but I could listen to her touch and be amazed by her skill endlessly.


I mention the non-guitar/other players as they've had a pretty heavy influence on my playing.


----------



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

John Frusciante for me. More his solo work then RHCP stuff.

Curtains continues to be one of my favourite albums to play start to finish.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ga20t said:


> Some of my personal favourites:
> 
> Blake Mills
> Marc Ribot (Tom Waits, Ceramic Dog)
> ...


Yes I completely left bluegrass out of my post which is odd since I'm a big bluegrass fan. My influences there are of course Tony Rice, then Bryan Sutton, David Grier, then to match your choice of Tuttle for the bluegrass youth I'll add Billy Strings as quite a dynamic and unique bluegrass picker.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Me.


Honesty is always the best policy.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Right now, its Derek Trucks. Simple gear, authentic and could make a ukulele sound cool.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, this thread makes me realize the choices that come to my mind are singer/song writers guitar players : Eric "Slow Hand" Clapton, James Taylor and Michel Rivard.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I've always admired David Gilmour and Marty Friedman, two of my faves.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

1979 930 said:


> Right now, its Derek Trucks. Simple gear, authentic and could make a ukulele sound cool.



Great choice.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I can’t dispute any of the choices so far. Does it have to be somebody still with us? My favourite player by far is Brownie McGhee. Try playing like he does sometime and see how far you get. He is very musical, holds down the beat, and often sings at the same time.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Michel Cusson is easily one of my favourites. As both a composer and a player.

Robben Ford because... Robben Ford.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

David Gilmour probably. 

But then I think about Mick Ronson and Elliot Easton and Jerry Cantrell... it's just impossible for me to pick one.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If I could play (and sing) like one guy, suprisingly it would be Colin James.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> If I could play (and sing) like one guy, suprisingly it would be Colin James.


He’s almost as good on mandolin as he is on guitar. I saw him sit in for a set with a bluegrass band. Was very impressed.


----------



## Backbeat (Jan 18, 2014)

Ry Cooder has been consistently my top favourite for decades. Leo Kottke, Eric Johnson and Pat Metheny left indelible impressions years ago that have stuck. In recent years, the lyrical, emotive mastery and completely low-key demeanour of Derek Trucks makes him a favourite to watch playing live. In a world of massive pedalboards, he gets bonus points for not using any.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Eugene Martone


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

Alex Lifeson
He fills his role in a band setting, loves ripping your face off and then mellowing out on acoustic. Does it all.
His playing has evolved greatly over the years and was always integral in the little band he founded.
Gets better and better with age.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

bms109 said:


> I've always thought Nuno was amazing, not only technically, but melodically as well. Damn, his riffs were pretty much solos!


Nuno playing _Love of my Life _ at the Concert for Freddie was stunning to my ears.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How do you pick just one???


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Great choice.


He's amazing. Solos like a good soul singer.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

For years Lenny Breau was my favorite and he remains my gold standard with Gene Bertoncini not far behind. These days there are a bunch of players who bring me a lot of pleasure: Cenk Erdogan, Antonio Forcione, Dominic Miller, and Ulf Wakenius probably get the most listening time.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i couldn't pick just one, but in no order, here are SOME

craig goldy
malcom young
richie blackmore
evh 
glenn tipton
dave navarro
phillpa nasssil
tommy lindeman
warren haynes 
warren dimartini
robin crosby
tony iommi
allison robertson
dave hlubeck
robin trower
slash
ted nugent
muddy waters
randy cooper


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

same🙂
I liked what i was playing this morning.😁


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jeff Beck


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

It tends to go back and forth between Brad Paisley and Gary Clark Jr.

But Hendrix is always hanging around in the background.


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Duane Allman is my all time favorite.

RIP


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Guncho said:


> For me it would be Neil Young. When I started playing guitar I was listening to Page and Hendrix and I remember thinking, "I can't do that. That's like magic or something." Then I heard Neil solo electric and I thought, "Maybe I could do that?" It's more emotion than technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That SNL version of "Rockin' In The Free World" is still the greatest performance I ever heard on that show, and maybe the greatest on TV in the last thirty years. If anyone needs an explanation of what rock 'n roll is, they should watch that clip. Just total aggression and energy from all concerned. I love the way Charlie Drayton stomps around hunched over like an Indian. You also see how important Frank Sampedro was to that band as well. Neil rips the strings off 'Ol Black at the end. Just an amazing performance.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Guncho said:


> For me it would be Neil Young. When I started playing guitar I was listening to Page and Hendrix and I remember thinking, "I can't do that. That's like magic or something." Then I heard Neil solo electric and I thought, "Maybe I could do that?" It's more emotion than technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

DrumBob said:


> That SNL version of "Rockin' In The Free World" is still the greatest performance I ever heard on that show, and maybe the greatest on TV in the last thirty years. If anyone needs an explanation of what rock 'n roll is, they should watch that clip. Just total aggression and energy from all concerned. I love the way Charlie Drayton stomps around hunched over like an Indian. You also see how important Frank Sampedro was to that band as well. Neil rips the strings off 'Ol Black at the end. Just an amazing performance.


Whoa ya! The drummer is just killing those drums too, just awesome.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie Starr


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Mike Bloomfield


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Everybody mentioned so far and Paul Gilbert.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Never been a big Santana fan...I think his playing lacks humility and he overplays...Someone should have told him that its ok for a song to go 15 seconds without some of his noodling as if competing with the singer. And that harsh critique is from someone who loves shredders  But I doubt i could pick any of them either, as much as I enjoy the fretboard gymnastics that they do eg Reb Beach, Zakk Wylde, John Sykes.


Shredders or not .. Frank Zappa had a tune called "Variations On The Carlos Santana Secret Chord Progression" .. Carlos Santana is sleek, that's about all


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

There are too many ... Interesting question would be - whom, out of all generally recognized guitar heroes, you don't particularly like? For me, Joe Bonamassa and SRV .. I appreciate their talents but they don't inspire me a bit. Maybe I should start a new discussion on this ..?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I mentioned this before in another thread a few years ago but my two favourite guitarists have always been George Harrison and Elliot Easton. I also like Mark Knopfler and Andy Summers.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

OK .. Mike Bloomfield .. Peter Green .. Duane Allman .. Mick Taylor .. Frank Zappa .. Jeff Beck .. not in any particular order


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Another who makes me want to grab my Strat is Rory Gallagher.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

😈Kirk Hammett 😈


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Karate Kid


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Lukather. He's completely comfortable in just about ant genre of music and always seems to give the song exactly what it needs. Be it a full on, over the top solo, or a few notes buried in the mix. He always knows exactly what fits the song.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guncho said:


> He's amazing. Solos like a good soul singer.


Brought damn tears to my eyes. Wow.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Not a fair game but adding on to the law firm of Howe, Knopfler, Harrison and Green, I'll add these associates...Martin Barre. Steve Hackett, Mike Campbell and Prince.

Reminds me of the combating street fight news teams in Anchorman.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

40 years ago this week Chicago was the first rock act to play Carnegie Hall. I stand by my earlier post, but would now like to offer Terry Kath into the discussion.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul M said:


> 40 years ago this week Chicago was the first rock act to play Carnegie Hall. I stand by my earlier post, but would now like to offer Terry Kath into the discussion.


Amazing player!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I should say Steve Clark is up there too


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Karate Kid


i defy anyone to come up with a better answer to this thread


while typing the above, it occurred to me that there are probably 5-6 names on my list no one knows who they are without googling. even then, several of those are in bands no one here listens to


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Roy Rogers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Lots of names come to mind, but the guys that I really like today are the guys like Dave Rawlings who don't need to be the centre of attention, but can add something tasteful to just about any mix - and if they can't they are happy to just be quiet. As a kid, I liked David Lindley a tonne - partly for the same reasons and partly because he shunned "guitar orthodoxy".


Rawlings work with Gillian Welch is beautiful stuff. He has a way of attacking single notes that seems a little different than most.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm going to get flak for saying this but I always liked Billy Corgan's playing. Arrogance aside, dude is a prolific player and writer. 
Gish is probably my favorite album period. I like a lot of different styles of music, but early Pumpkins sealed it for me.

Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

This guy...






Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

buddy miller's work on emmylou harris' spyboy live album is my favourite guitar playing. he's super in the zone, and the tone/sound/feel is great.

my favourite album for a long time was caught by the window by the canadian band pilate. every time i go back and listen to it, i notice tons of guitar stuff that i've been copying for years. the guitar player in that band is named chris greenough but i don't know much about him.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Duke Robillard.


----------

